# 2006 Races



## Nomadio_Sales (Nov 8, 2005)

I am putting together a 2006 Nomadio Road show we will be at a track every weekend from March till September supporting racing, racers and will have DEMO Nomadio radios so you can try one out yourself. 

Road Show Calendar right now is 90% dirt racing BUT it is not set in stone yet, I thought I best ask for more on-road action. Give me races you want to see the Nomadio Road Show at in 2006. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Nomadio-road-show/ :wave:


----------

